# Layouts from MRR



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Do anyone actually use the layouts from MRR? 

I am browsing around for the layouts. Noticed that there are two layouts that are looking so similar:

Penn Central Hitop Branch

Reid Gap Railyard

I am trying to find something that could fit into my design, that would work for me. 

Of course, these layouts are not really accurate since none of the tracks would fit on these layouts. It seems that we need to work on layout to match the the layout design. Some of the MRR layouts stated specific turnouts but none of them will fit at all.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

at one time, i had used the mrr layout images overlaid onto scarm, the resulting track plans obtained were 'close' but seldom were exact .. but in general were useable ..


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow really? Both of those look an awful lot like The Virginian. How unoriginal. :sly:


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you mean Virginia & Southern RR layout? They look somewhat close but not same.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

/6 matt said:


> Wow really? Both of those look an awful lot like The Virginian. How unoriginal. :sly:


Don't track plan's freely inspire one another? Isn't that why we share them? Take something someone else has done and adapt it to our own needs / preferences?

In any case, I once tried to modify the Inyo and White Mountain RR plan for someone, coincidentally converting it to N scale along the way.

When it didn't work, I consulted Steve Otte (editor of the track plans), who said that the published plans (and the same ones seen in the database) are drawn using proprietary illustrating software and are intended for reader orientation and photo guidance, as well as to show the general flow of the layout. They are not intended to be buildable plans. Not all of them have even been built. You may have to modify the illustration slightly to get it to fit with standard parts.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> Do anyone actually use the layouts from MRR?


I'm basing my layout on a MRR plan from March 1987. Its the Peace River RR plan. I first found it on the internet and when I learned it came from MRR, I ordered that edition of the magazine just to have it. I had to modify it to fit into the space I had, so its not an exact replication and that means I can't really tell if the original could be built exactly as printed in the magazine. I used Anyrail software to recreate it.

So far, its turning out well. If you want more info about it, I've been documenting it as I build it at http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=53721.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I'm basing my layout on a MRR plan from March 1987. Its the Peace River RR plan. I first found it on the internet and when I learned it came from MRR, I ordered that edition of the magazine just to have it. I had to modify it to fit into the space I had, so its not an exact replication and that means I can't really tell if the original could be built exactly as printed in the magazine. I used Anyrail software to recreate it.
> 
> So far, its turning out well. If you want more info about it, I've been documenting it as I build it at http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=53721.
> 
> Mark


If you had read my post immediately above this one, you would have noted that I said MR track plans are meant to be inspirational and illustrative, not buildable as printed. You will have to tweak it slightly.


----------

